# International Marine Radio



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think I've read anything good, about IMR, in this forum.

So I thought I'd create a thread which would allow members to pen good thoughts about this Radio Company.

However, after thinking about my experience with them, back in 1955/56, I couldn't find a single good thing to say! 

(Cloud) 

On the bad side, they must have had the most insensitive coordinators you could meet.

No sooner were you home, after a trip, than they would be sending a telegram telling you to call in ready to report for another ship!!!

The last time they did this to me I'd just completed what they said would be a short tanker trip to abadan and back - which turned out to be a 14 month stint due to Suez closing in 1956 and shell transferring the ship to the Eastern Base.
No sooner did I get myself home than they wanted me to call in and go sign on something else - literally within a couple of days!!! 

This time I left & joined Brocks.

Did this sort of thing happen to anyone else in IMR or was it just because I was so good that they wanted to use me as often as possible..........!



(Jester)


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

*Radio Companies*



tedc said:


> I don't think I've read anything good, about IMR, in this forum.
> 
> So I thought I'd create a thread which would allow members to pen good thoughts about this Radio Company.
> 
> ...


My experience was with Mci at their East Ham depot. The Staff Clerk there had a personal crusade against R/Os who had got their six months sea time in, and regarded us as "draft dodgers" avoiding National Service. Briefly he told me to join a vessel. I turned it down, did,nt fancy it (two years away tramping). No thanks. So eventually finished up in the Manager's office. Again declined the ship. He then said " either you resign or we sack you. " So I resigned. From there joined Siemen's in Woolwich via the Union man (Reg White) who always seemed to spend a lot of time in that depot. That was back in 1954. I'm sure the East Ham depot will inspire other memories from members. No employment protection in those days.


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Have to say that the 13 years that I did with IMR, I had no problems.
In the 70's thay were based in Croydon,with Dave Wardley running the deployment of R/O's.

They had some good shipping companies and their equipment was good.

There was the odd request to go back early but prior to being married I was probably running out of money and happy to ship out again. They paid for me to do the Electronics course (MEC) at Riversdale.

All in all I found them a good employer


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Radio Companies*

For 7 Woodlane

That guy must have been the same guy that I had a shellacking from during the 1950s.

I only went in to enquire about a sea going position and received the full force of his verbosity.

First impressions have always been important to me and I immediately voted with my feet. decided that I did not want to work for any company that employed such an objectionable character.

One is always wiser after the event and possibly he had some personal problems which he was unable to overcome. Unfortunately it seems the R/O's became the brunt of his outbursts. 

Some year later I went back to the East Ham Office again , lo and behold he was still there. I was in two minds as to whether to walk out there and then but I did not, in the cir***stances he was most helpful and we always had a good banter after that. Whether he remembered me I will never know!

I guess we all have off days perhaps he had more than his fair share ! 

znord737


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

*Mci and that depot.*



znord737 said:


> For 7 Woodlane
> 
> That guy must have been the same guy that I had a shellacking from during the 1950s.
> 
> ...


I think they thought they could bully you into taking any old ship 'cos the alternative was two years Nat. Service, if you were less than 26 years of age at that time. There was a picture of Sr. G. Marconi on the wall behind the Manager's chair and even he looked down disapprovingly at me. I can still see it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"I don't think I've read anything good, about IMR, in this forum."

Or in any other forum i suspect ,Tedc.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I got a freelance trip from Tilbury to Liverpool through IMR (late '70s). When I heard that everyone else was getting "run money" (double pay) I phoned IMR and told them I wanted it too. My request was initially refused but they relented when I reminded them that I hadn't unpacked yet.

I was also freelance on a Geestline ship and pretty sure I got that through IMR - I would have probably done that one for half pay!

John T.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds just like my time wth MIMC, they must have had clones, mine was in Southampton Depot, named Varley. My time was short with MIMC, went ot Holts, never looked back.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

I spent my entire sea-going career with IMR, first under George Todd, then Dave Wardley. I can't think of anything to complain about; as has been said elsewhere on this thread, they had some good shipping companies and the ITT Marine gear was excellent.


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

I also have no complaints about my 10 years with IMR under Mr Rogers, who I think died around 1965 and George Todd who was still there when I left the sea. I always received phone calls from them, not telegrams and was usually offered a choice of ships. 
Some of the MIMCo experiences from fellow R/O's I met on Cunard who had quit that company made me realize I had made a good choice. 
Sometimes it was just a question of the available right ship cropping up at the right time when you happened to be home on leave.


----------



## Roger Wincer (Dec 19, 2006)

I worked for them from Dec 65 to Feb 68 I think I dealt there with a Mr Rogers.
They were okay to deal with but the money was rubbish like all of the British companies. When I wanted to get off a ship I would throw a sickie or resign. I did that three times with IMR as I figured that with such poor pay and often conditions too they deserved no loyalty.
I cringe now when thinking of the poor pay and conditions experienced and the third class treatment the new R/Os were given in those days.


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

I must admit in the Seven plus years I worked for IMR 1961-68 I had no problems with them. I don't remember who I ever spoke to, but they were always understanding and never tried to force me to do anything or join a ship I didn't want to. Great times.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't comment on IMR as employers, but they produced (or badged) excellent transmitters, and performed an efficient QRC function: always handled the accounts promptly and supplied plenty of stationery.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

The transmitters were built by the Swedish ITT subsidiary Standard Telefon og Kabelfabrik and were used both afloat and at coast stations. Other Scandinavian companies within the group built VHF and autoalarm equipment. IMR themselves developed and produced a nice main receiver - digital frequency readout and free tuning, but I can't remember the type number.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

G4UMW said:


> The transmitters were built by the Swedish ITT subsidiary Standard Telefon og Kabelfabrik and were used both afloat and at coast stations. Other Scandinavian companies within the group built VHF and autoalarm equipment. IMR themselves developed and produced a nice main receiver - digital frequency readout and free tuning, but I can't remember the type number.


Transmitters came from Norway I believe, not Sweden, and were the ST1200, ST1400, ST1600 and a home designed or modified one by a guy called Don Nunn that I can't remember the name of - poss ST1440 or something, in the later 1970's.

The receiver was the IMR 5000 I believe.


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

There was one digital receiver, with a sister receiver that had small level switches that set the required frequency.
From memory, I think they were the 3020 - the switched one & 3021 the fully digital one.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Quiney said:


> There was one digital receiver, with a sister receiver that had small level switches that set the required frequency.
> From memory, I think they were the 3020 - the switched one & 3021 the fully digital one.


They were the ITT Mackay ones, 3020B and C from memory.

(God it's a long time ago !)


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

3020 and 3021. I sailed with a 3020 for six months on the Norvegia Team/GREZ. Nice for getting the frequency spot on but I still preferred a free-tuning rx.

andysk - IMR 5000! Thanks for the reminder. Another IMR-badged receiver was, I think, manufactured by Plessey. It has a tuning system rather like the Racal RA-17 in that you selected switched 1MHz steps, then tuned within that 1MHz. It even had a filmstrip tuning scale.

Update - the receiver in question was the Plessey PR-155.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Continuing on the transmitter theme: Preceding the ST1200 was the ST450, which had continuous tuning on MF: very handy around Northern Europe when one could slide up/down a half Kc on 500 and thus cut through the QRM. 
There was also the ST1401, which was a 1400 with built in RF voltmeter circuitry and probe for faultfinding.
The story I heard was that the design for the 1200 and successors came from students at a scandinavian university carrying out a research project funded by ITT.


----------



## IanSpiden (Jul 18, 2008)

The ITT Digital Mackay Marine Receiver that I remember had a opto tuning setup that had a habit of blowing the otpo diodes which you then had to replace and set up the tuning again if I remember correctly the way it altered the frequency was a dial which had a vane behind every time it cut the opto beam it counted up or down , they were very accurate , they replaced the receivers we had which became unstable when the silver contacts got corroded , mostly because of the ammonia cargo we were carrying which really went for them especially if they were gas freeing , quite a few watery eyes !!


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Sailed with IMRC from 1971-1973.George Todd was the bossman then. Great company for a start-up R/O. sailed on Shell tankers, Geest Line, Blue Star and Texaco Only left to go irect employed with Radio & Electronic Services. the gear was really good, even Geestbay had an St1200 dating back to 1960's but a rubbish Redifon R50M receiver to go with it!!!


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

I started with IMRC in 1970, George was in charge. He told me I would be given experience on 3 different types of vessels in my first 6 months.
In fact I joined a small bulk carrier, less than 3,000 tons, mv Leknes (Tenax ie Jebsons). Trolled around the north sea for three months as junior R/O, went into d'dock in Holland and told I would now be THE R/O, nobody else available! Informed the next trip was across the Atlantic; panicked for a week but survived and had two major incidents on crossing atlantic.
First was an XXX put out by a greek tanker who had come across a yachty who had been in a storm and broken his mast. Capt what we going to do ? 'We'll pick him up'. Other vessel involved was a weather ship, it had moved station and got eyeball on the yacht, now don't forget no GPS, cloud, not sure our exact position etc; but I actually used 410khz from the weather station and our df to home onto their position, anyone else used df seriously ?
We arrived at yacht location (SEP 1970) and the Atlantic was flat calm (unbelievable) after exchanging disclaimers, we put a derrick out and lifted the yacht onboard, carried on to our destination Newport News (for coal).CHeng repaired his mast, the press had got hold of this SOS and were waiting for us in NN, we were 'heroes' !; put his boat down in the water and off he went to NY. 
Coming back, coal from NN to north Norway, we had a balloon (attempt cross atlantic) go down, we had sighted it, 24 hrs later it was reported down.
USCG were told of our sightings; I contacted USCG cutter searching, told him we calculate he is searching in wrong place. They changed search area to our predicted position and they found wreckage (I monitored them on 5Mhz SSB)
Officially no wreckage was ever found - I beg to differ and my log books would verify that.
But that was some initiation for first trip (on own) R/O, after that it was a breeze; and I guess it shows the training at Bristol was excellent.
I did one more Atlantic trip and paid off in Belfast on Boxing Day having done 6 months on one vessel !
Had excellent station ST1400/R408, the ST1400 had auto power reduction on 2Mhz, well that was a bit inconvenient around Norwegian coast when you wanted to get back to GCC so I by passed it ! 1kW on 2Mhz why not !! First test got me Southampton pilots loud and clear !!! How's that for a skip !
Then on one of the Atlantic return trips was calling GLD (always asleep ?)150 miles off
I got GKZ 'loud and clear' !
The only other 'problem' with the ST1400 was harmonics (I was tuned up correctly, honest) using 8Mhz around Europe, but the east coast U.S. stations could hear me on 16Mhz, got the complaint but never heard anymore about it.
Pay in 1970 was £75 for junior, and an exciting £89 for THE R/O - per month !
I never went back to IMRC; ZIM was my next employer at $500 per month !!
AND they gave me a bonus for looking after the radar !
Nice to share memories
radiotech


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Radiotech -enjoyed your post - I routinely used D/F on shore beacons and found it very useful - but congratulations - you are the first person I have ever come across to use 410 for a genuine purpose ! I wonder if anyone else on the forum ever did ?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"GLD (always asleep ?)"

Nah, that was Awarua/ZLB.........on H.F.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Had to send continuously on 410kHz so the choppers could find us off Capetown when storing.
Had to turn the Tx power right down after a while to stop it melting. (EEK)
Only a Marconi Crusader.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> "GLD (always asleep ?)"
> 
> Nah, that was Awarua/ZLB.........on H.F.


Oooh I won't hear a bad word said about ZLB - they were an excellent station and a pleasure to work our UK traffic with them when in the Pacific Basin. 

(Thumb)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I used 410 once for DF. Or rather I DF'd someone else to find them. 

I was on a tanker returning to the Gulf from Oz. Ahead of us, and a source of delays around Oz because of breakdowns was a Universe Tankships vessel. Knowing we were a day or so behind him, he called me one evening and asked is we had any fridge gas to spare. Theirs had 'leaked', so no fridges !! Yes we did, so arranged to meet next day. I got him to transmit on 410 and DF'd him. Only a few degrees off our course so we altered and there he was on the nose. 

He put down a boat to collect the gas bottle. We were somewhat surprised to see it wasn't a motor lifeboat - just the crew pushing levers back and forth driving a propellor !!

David
+


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Same as you David, used it to locate a tanker we'd been asked to rendezvous with. 
We were bound for Capetown from Southampton and somewhere a bit north of Walvis Bay I got an Amver message from ZSC about a tanker heading north with a sick crewman onboard, suspected apendicitis. We were a fast container ship so I guess they figured we'd get him to Capetown faster than the tanker turning around and heading back. 
Sometime before daybreak the next morning the Captain asked me to get a radio bearing on him so got him to qtg on 410 .. they were about a degree off to starboard.
It was a flipping huge tanker so no problem finding him, they lowered one of their lifeboats and brought him across, then we stepped on the gas to Capetown, ambulance was waiting on the quayside when we arrived and off he went.
Never heard anything more so hope he was okay.
I used to send Amver updates for something to do in the evenings mostly but after that I sent them with a bit more purpose 

= Adrian +


----------



## w.craig (Sep 24, 2009)

Had a similar problem with E/Ham when with MIMCo did a 7 mth on a Buries Markes bulk carrier, China to Cuba. A weeks leave then off on a Medomsley ship, Holsworthy Beacon, spent the next 18mths tramping every where & I mean every where. Got home and asked for study leave to do BOT radar was refused and told to report back for next ship. I resigned did my BOT & never went back to sea. Spent the next 35years in the electronics industry.


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

znord737 said:


> For 7 Woodlane
> 
> That guy must have been the same guy that I had a shellacking from during the 1950s.
> 
> ...


I just remembered. Paid off a ship in Glasgow, asked for a transfer to the Hull (Mci) depot. This was granted, went home, waited and sure enough telegram came. Joined ss Ingleby in Hull 30th January 1954 and paid off in Rotterdam on the 1st February 1954, returned dbs to the UK and finished up in that wretched depot in East Ham. I know it was a long time ago but I still can't see the funny side of this at all.
David Whitehead.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Regarding 410Kc/s: Like the Sahib: for the chopper off ZSC, also for the Eurochannel pilots chopper (where it made a bit more sense).
Another instance was to find the Esso Zurich for STS in Lyme Bay.


----------



## roger12 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Imr*

I joined IMR in June 79. Given a brief practical/oral test, interviewed by Dave and joined Esso Inverness a few days later in Milford Haven. Spent the next 13 years with the company mostly on Bank Line and BSSM and enjoyed the experience for most of that time. Can't say I had any problems with IMR and Dave always tried to meet my requests. Good times.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it true that IMR was actually owned by Marconi?


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge IMR was owned by STC (Standard Telephone and Cable)
Well at least it was a book about STC that was given to me when I completed 10 years service with IMR, together with a wooden pencil holder.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahhhh, thanks - yes, STC that makes sense..


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

It was actually beneficially owned by ITT in the USA through STC in the UK, but was sold off in the early 1980's after the move from Peall Road to Commonside East. That must have been when Northern Telecom of Canada got involved perhaps ?


----------



## helen (Jan 30, 2006)

*Imr*

My late father, Phil Kelly (PJ), worked for IMR as an R/O, 40's, 50's, 60's. Can anyone tell me whatever happened to the company and if it's true their records were destroyed. If they are archived somewhere I would be extremely interested in finding them. I know Marconi's are at Oxford University. Many thanks. Helen


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry, Can't help with IMR info, Helen, but I'd be interested to know if and how Marconi's records can be accessed.

John T.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

John,

Have a look here

http://http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=22429&highlight=marconi+records


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Ron, it comes up with and "oops", but I think I found it by searching "Marconi Records" in SN.

John T.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

And so did I (Thumb)


----------



## EmpireOrbita (Nov 20, 2007)

Interesting to read about Maritime radio experiences - Having served my time as an RAF Teleg/W.Opr. 1963-67, I did seriously consider taking the PMG radio exams in 1968 and doing a few years at sea, however marriage and children got in the way so that was that. Whilst on service at RAF Wildenrath in Germany, I was detailed to drive/operate a WW2 radio wagon built by Borgward, a Czech Company. It pulled a 1/4 ton generator as power supply and was very well built. The radio was a 1942/43 Telefunken transceiver, I cannot remember which model but the Morse key still had the Nazi swastika/emblem printed on it. The radio was still used upto 1967 when I returned to UK simply because the RAF could find nothing to replace it with. I was trained to use the RACAL RA-17, a great receiver. Keep up the threads, they make interesting reading.
Over & Out....


----------



## helen (Jan 30, 2006)

I set out Marconi's records contact details from the letter I received in 2007.

Michael Hughes, The Douglas Byrne Maroni Archivist, Bodleian Library, Univeristy of Oxford, Broad Stret, Oxford, OX1 3BG (Tel: 01865 - 277046) (Fax: 01865 - 277182). Mr. Hughes was extremely helping writing:
"....supply as many details as possible, including full name and date of birth if you have it." He even checked the records for me, although I told him dad was IMR." Also have e-mail address for him but don't want to put on your site. Will supply privately if required. Helen


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

helen said:


> My late father, Phil Kelly (PJ), worked for IMR as an R/O, 40's, 50's, 60's. Can anyone tell me whatever happened to the company and if it's true their records were destroyed. If they are archived somewhere I would be extremely interested in finding them. I know Marconi's are at Oxford University. Many thanks. Helen


Hi Helen,

It's a bit of a long shot, but here is the 'genealogy' if you like of IMRC.

IMRC was owned by STC of New Southgate, London, who were later bought by Northern Telecom, a Canadian company with a large presence in the UK. The registered office of STC was 190 The Strand, London, WC2R 1DU (when I last was in contact with them in 1983), so that might be a route to finding out where their records are, if they still exist. I joined the Head Office in Peall Road, Thornton Heath in 1978, just before they moved a few miles down the road to Commonside East, Mitcham before Christmas 1978 - I imagine a lot of stuff was got rid of then though.



Quiney said:


> ..... a book about STC that was given to me when I completed 10 years service with IMR, together with a wooden pencil holder.


That would be 'Power of Speech' by Peter Young, 1983, George Allen & Unwin (ISBN 0-04-382039-5)

I was given my copy amid a big fanfare about the centenary and the brilliant future, and made redundant a month or two later ! Ho Hum !


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

and here's my pencil holder that I received (along with the book) for 10 years service with IMRC.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I only had about 7, so probably didn't qualify !

I worked for John Ellis, his boss was John Scott, then Ron (Who Needs A Phone) Champion, he left a few months after me and went to SES at Greenhithe.

Plenty more names where they came from, I'll jot them down one day ...

Ah, happy days ...


----------



## helen (Jan 30, 2006)

Andysk. Thank you very much for that IMR information. I have printed it off and can follow up. Helen


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Not a problem Helen, hope you find out more of what you are looking for.

I have just thought of something else, Dave Wardley (sp?) who managed the R/O's when I was there has something to do with a Radio Officer's site on the internet somewhere, if you can track him down you may find out more.

A long shot I know but .....


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

helen said:


> My late father, Phil Kelly (PJ), worked for IMR as an R/O, 40's, 50's, 60's. Can anyone tell me whatever happened to the company and if it's true their records were destroyed. If they are archived somewhere I would be extremely interested in finding them. I know Marconi's are at Oxford University. Many thanks. Helen


Hi Helen, We've spoken before did you get anything from the National Archives that you were going to see. Regards Robin


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Andysk
Hi Am sure Dave Wardley was at the Radio Officers Association annnual AGM in April last year on the Wirral. Please contact the ROA website and maybe ask for details
of what you/helen require. Am sure they will assist you in your request.
regards ftf


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks FTF, that was the site I was trying to remember, as my sister-in-law often says, 'I know it's there but it won't come down from the shelf'

Cheers

Andy


----------



## helen (Jan 30, 2006)

Robinj said:


> Hi Helen, We've spoken before did you get anything from the National Archives that you were going to see. Regards Robin


Hi Robin, lovely to speak to you again. I went to the Archives but one whole week 9 - 5 not enough. So strict and got into trouble every day. I did find some things surrounding the main story I am looking into - unfortunately, most of the papers were in French, however, they were of great interest to a French person who helps me - they were about his cousin! I hope to go again and this time will concentrate on one thing at a time..it was my own fault, trying to look for too much at once so, firstly, going to concentrate on Queens Crew Lists next time. Looking for one particular R/O colleague. They would not let me look at the first papers I requested because of Insurance Card numbers. Visited Bletchley Park going there and we just had to go back on the way home...absolutely fabulous. Speak to you later. Take care. No funny stories about dad spring to mind? Helen


----------



## helen (Jan 30, 2006)

andysk said:


> Not a problem Helen, hope you find out more of what you are looking for.
> 
> I have just thought of something else, Dave Wardley (sp?) who managed the R/O's when I was there has something to do with a Radio Officer's site on the internet somewhere, if you can track him down you may find out more.
> 
> A long shot I know but .....


I am on the Radio Officers Association now and they have referred me to the Librarian at Liverpool Maritime Musuem...awaiting reply. However, going to give that company information a twirl next. Thanks again. Helen


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

helen said:


> I am on the Radio Officers Association now and they have referred me to the Librarian at Liverpool Maritime Musuem...awaiting reply. However, going to give that company information a twirl next. Thanks again. Helen


This may be of little help to you but after various reorganisations, sales and off-loading of the company, the remains of IMR's equipment and radio traffic accounting business finished up with Nera, UK whose managing director was (when I retired at the end of 2002) Martyn Braime, ex-R/O with Cayzer Irvine. At that time their address was

ABB Nera Ltd
20 Imperial Way
Croydon
Surrey 
CR0 4RR
Tel: 020 8686 5701
Fax: 020 8680 8206

but I can't tell you if they are still in business.

If they are, then Martyn or someone else there may know what happened to their company archives. I doubt that the parent company in Bergen, Norway could be of help in this matter, but if you are clutching at straws, that might be an option.

Good luck


----------

